
Zoox Flashes Serious Self Driving Skills in Chaotic San Francisco - eric_h
https://www.wired.com/story/zoox-self-driving-car-video-san-francisco
======
eric_h
While obviously the video only shows the car doing each ~difficult scenario
once, to my untrained-in-the-intricacies-of-self-driving-car-eyes, these folks
seem to have made serious strides in perfect situational awareness.

They're noticing some pedestrians that I can only notice because of the little
pink boxes their software is drawing around them.

Very cool!

------
t_hrow
Impressive set of hard scenarios. I'm hoping this is indicative of them being
able to handle these scenarios with regularity. If so, they're up there with
the top players in this industry!

